# How can I mount a scope on my Sigma



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I would like to mount a scope on my S&W Sigma 9mm. I want some type of competition style scope. Anyone done this or know how.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think they make a mount for it. I have seen a Walther mount (really for the 22 model, but I have heard of people using it on the P99), a Glock mount, and 1911 mounts. Never seen a Sigma mount. With the trigger being so heavy, I don't think there is any market for that. Sorry.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Never heard of one being made for it. It would be a challenge to do. Good luck.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Uhhhh, I have access to a mig welder??:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 





sorry


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

MidwayUSA  is out of them

Aimtech makes the mount for the Sigma.










Hope that helps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, never saw that before... Kewl...


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am going to try one on the Aimtech mounts BUT...........what scope?? Holographic, Red Dot, Multi Retile??? Can you guys check this sight out http://www.nightvisionsales.com/ and give your opinions on which is best bang for the buck. I am returning my Lasersight to this company and would like to choose something off this sight. They have been really good about the return so far.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To be honest - I'd go buy a $30 BSA red dot at Wal-Mart - See how U like it. If it breaks, go return it at wal-mart.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thx for the Links REVOLVER

Good thinking Ship!! I will try that route first.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

If the memory is still working right it seems as though EBCO had a J-Point mount for the Sigma.The J-Point would be great on that gun..I have some on CZ's and 1911 type guns and am very happy with them..


----------

